# is this rare



## Waterfowlhunter14 (Jul 29, 2008)

today i went out hunting and i happened to come upon a bounch of honkers that were like stuck in the ice i didnt shoot them i walked out there and they were still pretty much alive when i picked them up...i ended up keeping them and cleaing them....i do not know how long they have ben there...what should i do? Another thing is today i shot i neck banded honker....green band no leg bands...


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sounds like wounded birds that couldn't fly anymore. Did you get any pics of the collared honk?


----------



## Waterfowlhunter14 (Jul 29, 2008)

i got a pick of the band....i was going to take pictures then i started to clean and im like shoot and i was almost already done


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Almost all the wounded birds I've seen have ganggreen from infections.If you cleaned them and they didn't have that,they probably weren't wounded.If they had it in the body.....throw them away.


----------



## Waterfowlhunter14 (Jul 29, 2008)

how do u tell if they got that infection?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Open them up and you can usually tell by the smell, or the meat is going to have a green tinge to it, I hand plucked a big goose when I was a kid(shot it along a shorline) had it all plucked and opened it up to gut it and boy was that a waste of time plucking that thing, stunk to no end, thats the problem with cripples.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Waterfowlhunter14 said:


> how do u tell if they got that infection?


You can see the green in the meat near where it was shot.Usually starts to show up 2-3 days after the wound.


----------



## Hahnker (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a lake in my backyard that loads up with geese in the fall and they keep an area open as long as they can but once they can't there is usually 3 or 4 cripples that freeze in. And almost every year I see a bald eagle out there eating them.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

That makes for some realy good goose hunting though to, In the spring walking around water holes where a hole bunch of snow geese just were. Once the geese leave i just walk around the lake looking for the geese that are wounded and couldn't leave. There always tucked in on the shorelines and are easy birds to get. I think it's a good way to hunt because than the birds don't go to waste.

Funny story to, me and a buddy had walked around a lake and picked up three crippled snow geese, we were just about done walking around the lake when a snow goose popped out of the Tall grass (Like you'd shoot pheasants in)it started running in an open durt field. Me and my buddy were laughing because who would ever expect a goose to come running out in front of you like a pheasant would out of the grass. He was booking it to. My buddy told me to shoot him but i said no way I wasn't going to waste a bullet on this goose. I ran after him and that was the biggest work out i'v ever had running after a goose. I finaley got him because he put his neck down and basicalley waved the white flag, (It was a realy pritty blue goose to).

Any way there are usualy wounded birds that stick around it's pritty comin. I'v seen half eaten one frozen on the ice, but never live ones yet.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

if there's gangrene on a breast, its a good chance they could have been shot with lead, lead will make a breast pretty green, pretty quick, steel takes a lot longer for the breasts to turn green.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

theres a guy around here that walks around lakes with his dog. One day he found 25 banded birds.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Franchi 9-12 said:


> theres a guy around here that walks around lakes with his dog. One day he found 25 banded birds.


Let me guess, he also caught a 40lb walleye, shot the million dollar pheasant band, shot a blue phased ross, got attacked by a bear but killed it with his bare hands, and walked on water all in the same day.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

haha i'm gunna call bs.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Franchi 9-12 said:


> theres a guy around here that walks around lakes with his dog. One day he found 25 banded birds.


My guess is you misunderstood him, maybe 25 in a year or in a couple years.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

ok i guess i c an believe that. :beer:


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

although he did say one day.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I meant, maybe the person who posted that, misunderstood the guy he was talking to.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

oooooooooooooooooooooh ic.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Think outside the box.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

you are an inspiration.

thank you.


----------

